# Der Reise ( Zombie Factory )



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

Map pack 3 for COD:WaW

anyone got it?

im addicted to zombies and this level looks to be the best yet!
managed level 12 last night, theres some pretty cool additions!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah mate its hard work.


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

its all i ever play now untill MW2 or GT5 are out

fell free to add me for a few games

optimus_col


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

got to level 25 with 3 people  bl00dy hard though

Daniel


----------



## mark14787 (Apr 24, 2009)

hallett said:


> got to level 25 with 3 people  bl00dy hard though
> 
> Daniel


that is hard man!!

3 people is a frigging nightmare!!

anyone feel free to add me "markdoherty" ps3 only tho :wave:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

i got to level 27 and lost a good few hours of my life, only got that far as the other 3 really knew what they were doing and helped me a ton, I now know exactly what to do and when and where to stand etc the raygun is essential, and the 3 weapon glitch is useful too but I can never get that to work lol

I got quite high on the 3rd one too shi no numa or whatever its called but I dont like the first one 

Apparantly the guys I played with got to level 80 something once using the glitches which must have took hours!!


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

sharpy24 said:


> i got to level 27 and lost a good few hours of my life, only got that far as the other 3 really knew what they were doing and helped me a ton, I now know exactly what to do and when and where to stand etc the raygun is essential, and the 3 weapon glitch is useful too but I can never get that to work lol
> 
> I got quite high on the 3rd one too shi no numa or whatever its called but I dont like the first one
> 
> Apparantly the guys I played with got to level 80 something once using the glitches which must have took hours!!


none of us had a ray gun, upgraded MG42 and upgraded trench gun FTW, if you look at the leader board on PS3 then there are some people who got to round 2147 or something ridiculous like that

anyone who plays this on xbox add me H4LL3TT just say you are from DW and i will accept you

Daniel


----------



## Saxo90 (Jun 7, 2009)

Got it for playstation, level 20 is my highest i think, and that was hard work.

Ray gun/wunderwaffle are key as are heavy machine guns, pack a punch helps alot too.


----------



## GhostWKD (Jul 10, 2006)

hallett said:


> none of us had a ray gun, upgraded MG42 and upgraded trench gun FTW, if you look at the leader board on PS3 then there are some people who got to round 2147 or something ridiculous like that
> 
> anyone who plays this on xbox add me H4LL3TT just say you are from DW and i will accept you
> 
> Daniel


There's a level skip glitch which tops out at 2147 - friend of mine has done 4k+ but doesnt appear anywhere near as high as me with my 120 

Legitimately without glitching though highest is level 33 with no glitching, everyone ray gun and big upgraded MG plus wonderwaffle somewhere heh


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

best zombie add on so far imo. me and a mate managed to get o level 24 with just the two of us, then i accidently backed myself into a corner reviving him


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got to level 29 but it nearly half killed me!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

i got to 31, started off with 4 people and ended with me and one other guy. about 4 hours long

afc1988


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

My best is 23 rounds solo,39 rounds with just two 
Realy bored of it now, ive compleated the game 100% with all the tropheys, try doing the game on veteran bloody hard work!
Just waiting for mw2 to be delivered,so ive been playing nfs shift
Add me retro_al (ps3)


----------

